# Happy Birthday W1zzard



## malware (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, today our Administrator, creator of ATI Tool, TPUBench, GPU-Z and founder of this web portal has a birthday. We wish you all best *W1zzard*, continue to make us proud with your good work!

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## xylomn (Dec 4, 2007)

happy birthday wiz


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday.....may you have a pleasent day....and thanks for all your efford in all these years

May the force be with you !


----------



## gR3iF (Dec 4, 2007)

Enjoy a Free Day.
Und auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday W1z!


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 4, 2007)

to
 W1zzard  
​


----------



## vega22 (Dec 4, 2007)

congratz


----------



## mR Yellow (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Bday!!! Have a great day!


----------



## ArkanHell (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday W1zzard.
This a message from Paraguay, in the middle of South America.
Her with my friends we OC years a go our 9600, X800, or x1800 with the AtiTool, and till these days is our main OC tool in our community.
I still remember the first time that i discover the Techpowerup web page.
I succefully flashed my x800pro vivo to X800XT and all my friends get awesomed for the fact, thanx to this page.
Well, i just want you to see how much have you impacted in some places so unknow in all the world.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 4, 2007)

happy birthday w1d! And, thank you.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Rambotnic (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday!
I didnt believe in magic (105% core overclock on Sapphire r9550) until I downloaded AtiTool  Thank you W1zzard, godspeed!


----------



## X-TeNDeR (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday man 
(should we try to guess his age? )


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 4, 2007)

happy birthday, this will continue to be my favourite, and in my opinion the best forum! Thanks wiz!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2007)

Many happy ones....youngster!


----------



## EviLZeD (Dec 4, 2007)

happy b day =D


----------



## Seany1212 (Dec 4, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Have a good one


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 4, 2007)

happy birthday!! have a good one!!

have to ask how old does that make you now?


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 4, 2007)

As a reward for your contribution to the world, TPU and Aperture science wishes to offer you delicious, moist cake.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 4, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !! Have a good one !!


----------



## Thrawn (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday W1z!


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 4, 2007)

Cheers Wiz been here since my first 9600AIW. First on my bookmarks and first place to check the tech news. May there be many more great days!


----------



## Aguiar (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday SAGITARIUM  WIZ...and many Thanks for beeing you.


----------



## DR.Death (Dec 4, 2007)

happy b-day and i hope its a good one


----------



## Grimskull (Dec 4, 2007)

happy birthday Wizzard! you dont look a day over 50!!!! 
Thanks for TPU and all your other tools....


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ascend Wizzard! ASCEND! Ascend to the order of the white Wizzard on your birthday! Huzzah!


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2007)

happy b-day!


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!! May you have a nice day.


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday!
how many? my guess is 657 years


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 4, 2007)

Lol...Happy Bday W1zzard, thx for all you've done.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy B-Day


----------



## Woah Mama! (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday mate. Thanks greatly for the site and for all the tools you have made to make most of our computing lives just a little bit easier.


----------



## von kain (Dec 4, 2007)

alles Gute zum Geburtstag W1zzard


----------



## t_ski (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday, boss!


----------



## btarunr (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday W1z !!!

May this year bring you unlimited texels without you having to overclock!


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Have a great B-day, O creator of great programs and fabulous site.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you Wizzard....Hope It's all you want It to be.


----------



## jocksteeluk (Dec 4, 2007)

happy birthday lad!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday, W1zzard


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2007)

thank you all very very much 

added a poll


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 4, 2007)

It says I can't vote on this poll....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday, W1z. But how come I'm not allowed to vote?


----------



## intel igent (Dec 4, 2007)

happy b-day W1zzard!

now get out of the forums and go have urself a "sexXxy time" 

i cant vote either?!


----------



## nflesher87 (Dec 4, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Happy birthday, boss!



2nd


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 4, 2007)

Guess staff and mod's are only allowed to vote


----------



## HyAfo (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday W1zzard ,Thanks for your tools and your working .


----------



## TUngsten (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy B-day! I just bought you a beer! But you aren't here...so I drank it.


----------



## ace80 (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday W1z, may you long reign over us. 

Thanks for all your hard work helping us push our hardware to the limits, hope you enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 4, 2007)

happy birthday to you, if you were nearby i'd get a cold Guinness for you!


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2007)

i can't vote 
but my guess it's 27-28 (thousand years old)


----------



## Grings (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday, now go find yourself some sexy frauleins, and flatter them with tales of your army of followers


----------



## zolkorn (Dec 4, 2007)

HaPpY BiRtHdAy W1zzard


----------



## technicks (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday W1zzard.  Lager - Lager - Lager


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 4, 2007)

have a good one bud.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2007)

HAPPY BDAY W1z


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2007)

voting should be fixed now i hope


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 4, 2007)

Voted and works.


----------



## Weer (Dec 4, 2007)

Should I ruin the quiz? 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, OTTO! *


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday 

I'm guessing that you're...27 years old?


----------



## Exceededgoku (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy bday w1zz!
It should be a remembered day due to your contributions to the community


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 4, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> I'm guessing that you're...27 years old?









Doesn't look like 27.


----------



## Fr3ak (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday W1zzard!    

We should have a German beer or two at CES


----------



## jydie (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday W1zzard!!  I appreciate all the work you put into this site and the awesome software you write.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday W1z.  I hope you have a great day!


----------



## d44ve (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday... I am guessing 28-30


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2007)

'appy Birfday W1zzard!

I probably speak for all members here when I say, we hugely appreciate the effort you've gone to creating such a excellent and dynamic site and community.

I wish you all the best on your birthday and also to inform you that you share this day along with my best friend who is probably chuggin' down his ale right now!

^^


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy B-day W1zzard!


----------



## AsRock (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy B Day W1zzard.


----------



## Frogger (Dec 4, 2007)

Have A Great Day


----------



## tuanming (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday W1zzard! Today is also my birthday and my dad as well. And I also know 2 other people with with the same birthday on the 4th too! One of them is my neighbor and my friend cousin


----------



## btarunr (Dec 4, 2007)

W1z.....32 Y


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday man.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy B-day.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 4, 2007)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 4, 2007)

happy birthday w1zz


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 4, 2007)

The best cake I could find:















Happy birthday W1z!


----------



## Darkrealms (Dec 4, 2007)

malware said:


> Yes, today our Administrator, creator of ATI Tool, TPUBench, GPU-Z and founder of this web portal has a birthday. We wish you all best *W1zzard*, continue to make us proud with your good work!



40 RIGHT!!






Happy Birthday ;P


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice cakes 

Happy Birthday! Many more n-Young years to come! Hope you get a 3870/8800GT(S) as a test present 

I guessed 31-35, don't think W1z is younger than me, but you never know. There's one 70yo playing one online game I'm in, would have enver guessed 

edit:
Those age limits are interesting, is there a hidden message : o
12 5 3 4 4 3 5 5 10 25 (and then 75+) <- based on that I'd say it would be the 28-30y spots, as it goes smaller.


----------



## wiak (Dec 4, 2007)

happy birthday


----------



## HousERaT (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy B-Day W1zzard.  Hope you stay around for a bunch more.......


----------



## a111087 (Dec 4, 2007)

happy birthday!
I hope you aren't 70+


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday you old fart 

You gonna join the old farts club then? 

I voted 41-50


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Bithday W1z!


----------



## OrbitzXT (Dec 4, 2007)

I said 36-40, will we ever find out!?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday W1zz!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 4, 2007)

Voted.  I'm pretty sure he's younger than me.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 4, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> As a reward for your contribution to the world, TPU and Aperture science wishes to offer you delicious, moist cake.



lol... Happy B-Day W1z


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 4, 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!  Wie alt sind sie?


----------



## AnnCore (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday W1zzard!!


----------



## rhythmeister (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday old guy


----------



## peach1971 (Dec 4, 2007)

"Solang mr sengt, isch d´Kirch net aus."
 Alles Gute!


----------



## Darksaber (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Boss, may I vote or should I not? I mean I do have an unfair advantage in this matter ^^.

Happy Birthday!

cheers
DS


----------



## bokis (Dec 4, 2007)

Grabb a bier and be happy


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 4, 2007)

I voted 24-27


----------



## JC316 (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy B day W1Z!!!


----------



## NU(GFX)T (Dec 4, 2007)

.










 Yes it's totally edible.  ​










.


----------



## JacKz5o (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday W1zzard!!


----------



## Rurouni Strife (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy B-day Wizz!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy B'day m8 

Sip a few Doppelbock's from me 

BTW: I voted 31-35


----------



## hat (Dec 4, 2007)

75+ :d


----------



## panchoman (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Protius (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Thrawn (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow! GPU-Z Birthday Edition!


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 4, 2007)

happybirthday god


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Wizz!


----------



## wickerman (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday dude, I wish you all the best!


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 4, 2007)

Pssst ... W1zz ... dude ... you told me it was yesterday ...   j/k 

 Happy B-Day


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 4, 2007)

hey happy birthday, keep on making those excellent programs they really do contribute to the pc community

have a good one
stay frosty


----------



## rih0 (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday !

Proosid!


----------



## Ripper3 (Dec 4, 2007)

Very happy birthday W1z, and have fun with the hour or so you have left of today (unless you're 2 hours ahead, in which case, it's no longer your b-day )


----------



## cool_recep (Dec 4, 2007)

Doğum günün kutlu olsun dostum...


----------



## black light burns (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy b-day.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday W1zzard!  And many more!


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy b-day wiz! 
Have some fun drinking....and don't forget that autobahn. (before you drink lol)


----------



## v-zero (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday w1zz!


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday


----------



## renozi (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Judas (Dec 4, 2007)

All the best !! 

Ps.. what did you get


----------



## erek (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaystein (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy B-Day W!z your tools rock.


----------



## hat (Dec 4, 2007)

Judas said:


> All the best !!
> 
> Ps.. what did you get


What else? Hardware!


----------



## Chewy (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday W1zzardman


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 5, 2007)

H B mate... 

Good on ya...


----------



## D3aDl0cK (Dec 5, 2007)

Alles Gute! Hau rein!


----------



## aGeoM (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi W1z

I wish you a happy birthday, and to your parents too.

All the best, and be well.

aGeoM


----------



## DaJMasta (Dec 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday, thanks for all the nifty utilities and reviews.


----------



## FatForester (Dec 5, 2007)

Happy Burfday


----------



## nick_1992 (Dec 5, 2007)

happy birthday


----------



## Stinger_PY (Dec 5, 2007)

Me, and some friends here from Paraguay wish you a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Homeless (Dec 5, 2007)

happy 10th birthday!


----------



## laszlo (Dec 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MikyKew (Dec 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday man. Continue to make us proud with your good work! ^_^


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2007)

I voted 28-30.


----------



## Neohazard (Dec 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday = PARABENS!!!! from a brazilian menber


----------



## pogvl (Dec 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday W1zzard!!!


----------



## Rambotnic (Dec 5, 2007)

Was this poll just for tease or what?


----------



## mandelore (Dec 5, 2007)

Happy B-Day mate!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 5, 2007)

Late Happy Bday Man


----------



## Migons (Dec 5, 2007)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 5, 2007)

Hope you left GPU-Z alone yesterday and ended up being s**tfaced.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 5, 2007)

Happy F'in Birthday W1zzard!!! And thanks for all of your work   You've made a *whole* bunch of people for the better.  I spend more time here than any other site.

I voted 31-35.  I hope the real answer shows up (if it hasn't already).


----------



## Sent1nel (Dec 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Wizz your work and site are of true inspiration to me and make up the most part of the internet that i would call fun.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2007)

Rambotnic said:


> Was this poll just for tease or what?



Probably


----------



## Darren (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm a few days late, but f-it, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Chewy (Dec 7, 2007)

I like how 10 people voted 75 or more, that seriously using some brains  I wish I seen that option  I voted 27-30 though. my guess is between 26-35 though we prob wont ever know for sure.


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I could of sworn I saw a post a couple of months back indicating he was 27 or 28 at the time?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2007)

poll is closed, the correct age is 29


----------



## pt (Dec 7, 2007)

only 26ppl got it right


----------



## Darkrealms (Dec 8, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> poll is closed, the correct age is 29





pt said:


> only 26ppl got it right



LoL, whats the point in being right?  I thought the poll was to have fun and put up depressing 40th stuff : )


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2007)

Yay! I was right. 

You know W1zz, your only about 3 1/2 months older than me.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 8, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> poll is closed, the correct age is 29


Only one more year before you join the ranks of us old farts.


----------



## Darkrealms (Dec 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Only one more year before you join the ranks of us old farts.



Hey now thats not funny!  He's only about 8 months older than me!


----------



## Grings (Dec 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Only one more year before you join the ranks of us old farts.



Ohno, i'll be an old fart in 3 months


----------

